# Good substitute for MAC emote??



## zzoester (Dec 10, 2008)

Is anyone aware of an item/shade comparable to Emote (blush)? For contouring purposes. Please help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks so much.


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 10, 2008)

Mac's Blunt blush.


----------



## user79 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ben Nye Contour Nr. 1

perfect dupe and better imo


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

mac wedge e/s is good dupe as well


----------



## mistella (Dec 11, 2008)

La femme taupe e/s. its around $2 or less and it's a very big pan!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 18, 2008)

MissChievous, for an NC25-30 would you recommend Ben Nye contour 1 or contour 2?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

If you have access to a CCO they always have TONSSSSSS of Emote


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup, I was going to say Wedge e/s believe it or not


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_MissChievous, for an NC25-30 would you recommend Ben Nye contour 1 or contour 2?_

 
I'd say 1, I heard that 2 has a lot of red undertones....you can check on youtube, iamgrape did a review of contour 1 & 2 from ben nye!


----------



## anshu7 (Dec 21, 2008)

nyx taupe blush is supposed to be a dupe but that wedge e/s looks close!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 21, 2008)

^^ Taupe is almost identical ..I am looking at both of them side by side


----------



## Pimpinett (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a matte Kryolan eye shadow that is very similar, possibly a tiny bit less pink and more taupe. The shade is called M15.


----------



## fm7228 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Taupe is almost identical ..I am looking at both of them side by side_

 
Would you be able to swatch both side by side and take a picture of it please?


----------

